# Furguson,s



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

Bought several Buckfast Queens from them a couple years back. Great people to deal with their very up front with delays and costs. Paid the same $75 to cover customs, veterinary inspection and shipping. They all arrived in great condition and performed well with excellent temperment. The hives had large brood nests, put up over 200# of honey each, none of them swarmed and they wintered well if there was enough stores left for them. Hives with daughters from them produced some ill tempered hives but F3's were mild tempered. Just my experiance with them.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dave Miksa has them. Much less in transportation costs.


----------

